# Timid pup



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

So wee Whisky is a bit timid around other dogs. Do you all have any tips about how to make her a bit more comfortable? I live in a very busy part of the city and she constantly sees dogs, but she is very scared around them. I don't have any friends who have pups that she can play with. There is a small dog park close by, is that a good idea or bad idea, I really wish I knew people with dogs. I took her to kindergarten on Saturday and she did play with a tiny dog, but there also was a boxer in class who really scared her, I am not sure we should go back to that class?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Susan0406 said:


> So wee Whisky is a bit timid around other dogs. Do you all have any tips about how to make her a bit more comfortable? I live in a very busy part of the city and she constantly sees dogs, but she is very scared around them. I don't have any friends who have pups that she can play with. There is a small dog park close by, is that a good idea or bad idea, I really wish I knew people with dogs. I took her to kindergarten on Saturday and she did play with a tiny dog, but there also was a boxer in class who really scared her, I am not sure we should go back to that class?


Big dogs and little dogs have to learn to play appropriately with each other. It's not surprising that a little puppy like a Hav is intimidated by a big puppy with "slappy feet" like a Boxer. But if the instructor is doing a good job, s/he should be making sure that no one gets hurt or really scared. (being tentative and shy is not the same thing!) One thing that can work if the Boxer puppy is really over the top is to have the bigger puppies go out for a potty break while the little ones have some play time, and then the reverse. That way everyone gts safe socialization time.

Kodi was quite timid about the bigger pups when he started his classes. Within a few weeks, he was happily playing even with much bigger dogs as long as they didn't get too rough.

The dog park is a BAD idea if she's not really well socialized and until after she has had ALL her shots. In a class, you have a knowledgable person to help you make sure it is a safe, productive experience for your puppy. At a dog park, any yahoo can and will bring any dog. There is much more possibility of her getting overwhelmed by dogs who have not learned proper manners, regardless of size.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I would go back to the class. Dogs need to learn to get along with other dogs and view them as fun not scary, they still need to learn a bit of caution. It will come it takes time and exposure. A controled environment is the best place because you can set your pup up for success.


----------



## JMGracie (Mar 30, 2011)

Susan0406 said:


> So wee Whisky is a bit timid around other dogs. Do you all have any tips about how to make her a bit more comfortable? I live in a very busy part of the city and she constantly sees dogs, but she is very scared around them. I don't have any friends who have pups that she can play with. There is a small dog park close by, is that a good idea or bad idea, I really wish I knew people with dogs. I took her to kindergarten on Saturday and she did play with a tiny dog, but there also was a boxer in class who really scared her, I am not sure we should go back to that class?


Go back to class. Just keep going back to class. We had the exact same issue with Gracie. We actually brought her little crate to class, and she spent a good bit of the first class inside of it looking out. Anytime another dog came to her, she would go right back in. We talked to the trainer at the end of class, wondering if we should bring her back, or if she would get anything out of it. The trainer told us that she's seen it many times before - the little dogs usually just take a few weeks to open up.

Sure enough, Gracie needed the crate less and less every week. By maybe the 4th or 5th week, we didn't even bring it. And she was *excited* to go to class (which works out fantastic, because the class was held at the vet - Gracie pretty much pulls on her leash to get into the vets office now). By the end of the class, she was a sled dog pulling us into that class, and she would trot around the whole room greeting each one of the other puppies. And there were some big dogs in there too - there was a rottie, an akita, a couple goldens, etc. At the off-leash playtime at the end of class, she was still timid/uninterested, but I don't blame her (some of the puppies played pretty rough). But the big thing is that Gracie will go up and greet any dog we see on walks now. She still gets a little nervous with some of the big one, but not very much.

I actually kind of have the opposite problem now. I can't get her to settle down when she sees her "friends" out on walks.

So yeah, stick with the puppy kindergarten class. You can take her to the dog park when she makes enough progress (and making sure she's done with vaccines, etc), but I wouldn't do that yet. Once she's comfortable greeting other dogs, I would have her greet every dog you see on walks.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

The first time I took Dizzie to puppy classes he was quite shy,so I didn't force it,just let him sit under my chair whilst the other pups played,anyway the next week he was still shy but by the end of the class he was beginning to warm up a little,and so gradually he improved.When we first started going out for walks he really wasn't that interested in other dogs,but as time has gone on, [he is now over 2], he has become more and more playful with dogs he meets.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

clare said:


> The first time I took Dizzie to puppy classes he was quite shy,so I didn't force it,just let him sit under my chair whilst the other pups played,anyway the next week he was still shy but by the end of the class he was beginning to warm up a little,and so gradually he improved.When we first started going out for walks he really wasn't that interested in other dogs,but as time has gone on, [he is now over 2], he has become more and more playful with dogs he meets.


That's what our trainer suggested with the shy puppies. Have a chair, and allow them to retreat under it if they wanted to. But we were told NOT to encourage the behavior by patting them when they were under the chair or acting sympathetic toward them. We were just to ignore them and let them watch the other puppies play. Sure enough, before long, Kodi was out and playing with the other pups too!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We're 3 1/2 hours from D.C. if you would like to come here. We have a very balanced pack of 11, ranging in age from 5 months to 14 years old (and sometimes a litter of little puppies). They've never met a Hav they didn't like, or one that didn't get along with them.


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Tom King said:


> We're 3 1/2 hours from D.C. if you would like to come here. We have a very balanced pack of 11, ranging in age from 5 months to 14 years old (and sometimes a litter of little puppies). They've never met a Hav they didn't like, or one that didn't get along with them.


Tom - that is so nice, we actually may take you up on that at some point. Her car sickness is really getting better. I have a few friends in NC.

Today at the vet she met a few other pups who were in for their shots too, she worked up the courage to sniff their bottoms, but once the pups turned around to say hello, she jumped backwards. It's actually quite funny how well she run backwards . It was progress though, you could see was building confidence.

She did really well with the vets. She has gained 1 1/2 lbs in 3 weeks. The vet was really pleased with her progress, she is healthy and happy. The vet has also agreed with our plan to not give her lepto, so we are pleased. One funny thing is she is completely full of energy after her shot, wants to run and play. Hopefully she will settle down and sleep tonight.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack was not happy during freeplay in kindergarten class. It was probably 10 puppies, only Jack and another dog were small. Jack spend the first 4 or 5 classes hiding behind my legs, growling and charging any big puppies that approached. He has fear-aggression. The instructor then broke up the free play. Just the two little puppies while the big puppies were restrained. Jack eventually eased out and sniffed a couple of them. By the last class, he would slink out and say hi to all the humans but the moment a bouncy big pup came near, Jack would dive for the nearest legs.

Graduate puppy classes went much better. He did play more and would venture out. I am now taking him to a small dog playgroup held at the training school. Jack loves it. He is the biggest one there. I am hoping to work up to the regular playgroup. Jack still growls and charges big dogs when he is scared. sigh.... We will get there... eventually. 

Jack is almost 11 months old. He has done Puppy Kindergarten and 2 Graduate Puppy classes. I have to sign him up for more. I am such a slacker.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Eli can be pretty timid around big dogs. He'll tentatively go up to some to say hi and take a sniff, but if the big dog gets over enthusiastic he walks away. He's much happier to engage and play with dogs his size. I sort of think it's normal, especially when the bigger dogs are poorly trained and they're "jumpers". By that I mean they want to play and wrestle and Eli appears to be afraid of getting hurt. Again, I'm not expert but I follow his lead and allow to disengage with the larger dog if he feels threatened by their size, even when the dog appears friendly.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ellie NY said:


> Eli can be pretty timid around big dogs. He'll tentatively go up to some to say hi and take a sniff, but if the big dog gets over enthusiastic he walks away. He's much happier to engage and play with dogs his size. I sort of think it's normal, especially when the bigger dogs are poorly trained and they're "jumpers". By that I mean they want to play and wrestle and Eli appears to be afraid of getting hurt. Again, I'm not expert but I follow his lead and allow to disengage with the larger dog if he feels threatened by their size, even when the dog appears friendly.


I agree with you there, Ellie. Kodi is very well socialized, and is happy to play with any dogs that play appropriately. He is NOT comfortable with big dogs who play rough, and I think that's absolutely fine. He knows some big dogs who are gentle with little dogs, and he is happy to run and play with them. But if a big dog starts jumping on him, or slapping at him with their paws, he runs right back to me. I think that is appropriate. I don't want him to get hurt either!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

My puppy hid behind me the first "puppy play session" I went to. My trainer was awesome and held these approximately once a week. She would kept the timid dogs in the ex-pen and have them watch the more rambunctious dogs. If the timid puppies started to look interested in what was going on outside the expen, she'd let them out for the last 15 mins of the hour - when most of the crazy dogs were winding down considerably. It took my Hav 3 visits before we let him out of the expen and then he started playing with a couple of dogs. By the 5 or 6th class, he was running and playing with the best of them and completely ignoring me. Since he's a mellow gentle dog, the trainer would put him with the new timid dogs because he was so good with drawing them out to play.

Now - my puppy (well 1.5 yrs old) is completely fearless. He'll play with anyone, doesn't get upset at all if someone else is barking at him (because this is usually occurs when he appropriates their owner's lap as his own) and really doesn't seem to "get" growling from other dogs (never reacts). I count on one hand the number of times my pup has growled and that's been in response to really sketchy people we've seen on our walks.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Susan0406 said:


> Tom - that is so nice, we actually may take you up on that at some point. Her car sickness is really getting better. I have a few friends in NC.
> 
> Today at the vet she met a few other pups who were in for their shots too, she worked up the courage to sniff their bottoms, but once the pups turned around to say hello, she jumped backwards. It's actually quite funny how well she run backwards . It was progress though, you could see was building confidence.
> 
> She did really well with the vets. She has gained 1 1/2 lbs in 3 weeks. The vet was really pleased with her progress, she is healthy and happy. The vet has also agreed with our plan to not give her lepto, so we are pleased. One funny thing is she is completely full of energy after her shot, wants to run and play. Hopefully she will settle down and sleep tonight.


They get used to riding in the car even if they have a hard time to start with. Our Nike is 5 months, and she has just now stopped drooling in the car. She never threw up, but she had a bit of a hard time of it. We were sort of surprised at her having a hard time with the car moving because she's the most co-ordinated, and athletic puppy we've ever bred. She was doing spins and play bows at three weeks when her littermates were still toddling around.

We're just 15 minutes west of I-95.


----------

